# New gigantifoliums



## polyantha (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!
Santa brought these gigantifolium siblings a little earlier, because snow is coming. In three days from Taiwan to Switzerland (with CITES and Phyto control). He must have some frickin' fast reindeers!






















Best wishes
Yanik


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 8, 2014)

very nice plants there! much healthier and larger than most plants I see from overseas.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 8, 2014)

Fantastic looking group of gigantifoliums!!!


----------



## cattmad (Dec 8, 2014)

great looking plants


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 8, 2014)

Really, REALLY nice plants you got there. I guess santa has updated his reindeers to newer editions, with special abilities to teleport.


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 8, 2014)

I think I n more jealous of this posting then any thread I have seen at slippertalk. Amazing plants.


----------



## Felix (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow! Yeah, that's a nice (pre-)christmas gift. Healthy plants even with seemingly nice roots!


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2014)

dang those are nice. that is not a sight very often seen here in the US.


----------



## troy (Dec 8, 2014)

Excellent!! Bloom the best one get a hold of a good kolo and cross them!!


----------



## Clark (Dec 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2014)

Ooooh, you must have been very good!


----------



## polyantha (Dec 8, 2014)

troy said:


> Excellent!! Bloom the best one get a hold of a good kolo and cross them!!



I will use them as mother plants. I do not like the primaries so much, but if my kolos bloom I will make a cross and send the seedlings to you :rollhappy:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 8, 2014)

Those look like beauties for sure.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow...a very merry Christmas in your neck of the woods then.


----------



## AdamD (Dec 8, 2014)

Holy gigantifoliums Batman! Very very nice! You must have space...


----------



## Camellkc (Dec 8, 2014)

I think some of them are in blooming size right? The color of the leave is much darker than mine.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 8, 2014)

excellent plants


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 9, 2014)

Can't find any here, not to mention a whole group of them !


----------



## paworsport (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice group of healthy gigantifolium Yanik:drool:
Mine is makink strong new roots, I have folowed your advices, my pot on my heater with a lot of water
Thanks again


----------



## polyantha (Dec 9, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> I think some of them are in blooming size right? The color of the leave is much darker than mine.



My other two gigs I have for many years are a little bigger, so I am not quite sure if they are already blooming size.



paworsport said:


> Very nice group of healthy gigantifolium Yanik:drool:
> Mine is makink strong new roots, I have folowed your advices, my pot on my heater with a lot of water
> Thanks again



Good to hear! Once gigs make good roots they can speed up like crazy. If you have a healthy plant they can go from new growth to flowering size growth in no more than two years. And these growths are big. A friend of mine told me that gigs collected in asia can reach 150cm (60in) leaf span.


----------



## Camellkc (Dec 9, 2014)

paworsport said:


> Very nice group of healthy gigantifolium Yanik:drool:
> Mine is makink strong new roots, I have folowed your advices, my pot on my heater with a lot of water
> Thanks again



What do you mean lots of water? Is that related to the watering frequency? I currently water my giga every 3 days, do you think it is acceptable?


----------



## polyantha (Dec 9, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> What do you mean lots of water? Is that related to the watering frequency? I currently water my giga every 3 days, do you think it is acceptable?



Well, I don't want to bother you with the "it depends..." answers, so under normal circumstances it is ok to water every third day.


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 9, 2014)

Merry Christmas, please give a positive feedback for me to Santa.


----------



## Camellkc (Dec 9, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Well, I don't want to bother you with the "it depends..." answers, so under normal circumstances it is ok to water every third day.



Thank you for your reply. Actually, I believe that high air humidity and good air circulation is also important for giga, and other mutis of coz,


----------



## Stone (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! nice healthy plants.. They must be doing something right over there.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 9, 2014)

polyantha said:


> A friend of mine told me that gigs collected in Asia can reach 150cm (60in) leaf span.


 hence the name

OK Polyantha, everyone wants to know, who is your contact in Asia????


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 9, 2014)

oh wow ! great looking plants !


----------



## polyantha (Dec 10, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> hence the name
> 
> OK Polyantha, everyone wants to know, who is your contact in Asia????



It was Xavier who told me if I recall correctly.


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 10, 2014)

I was wondering who the Vendor was you purchased them from? If you care to say. It would mean only good things for them. They are awesome looking plants. Not that I could ever order from them or anything. Thanks USFW!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2014)

You can see the vendor on the package, and check to see if they are still restricted.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 10, 2014)

Are they restricted only in America? I'm asking, because gigantifolium seem rather easy to get here in Europe.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 10, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> I was wondering who the Vendor was you purchased them from? If you care to say. It would mean only good things for them. They are awesome looking plants. Not that I could ever order from them or anything. Thanks USFW!



Oh well I misunderstood your question. They come from Iweyshen. He's a member here at ST. Just curious: what does USFW mean?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 10, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Just curious: what does USFW mean?



I think the person meant US FWS: United States Fish & Wildlife Service. They regulate orchids under CITES in the US.


----------



## Clark (Dec 10, 2014)

Really nice haul.


----------



## Justin (Dec 10, 2014)

He has nice roths too.


----------



## Camellkc (Dec 11, 2014)

Mr. Shen I-wei is an slipper orchid expert in Taiwan, he owns lots of outstanding clones. If your gigas are from him, congratulations!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 11, 2014)

Superb! Are you keeping them all?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> Are they restricted only in America? I'm asking, because gigantifolium seem rather easy to get here in Europe.


:ninja: 
No, but enforcement here is different than most places. Australia might be the only place worse!



paphioboy said:


> Superb! Are you keeping them all?




Come on now!! We know that where you live these fall out of the sky like Grammatophylum!! oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 11, 2014)

NYEric said:


> :ninja:
> No, but enforcement here is different than most places. Australia might be the only place worse!


Oh... Bad European orchid vendors!


----------



## polyantha (Dec 11, 2014)

paphioboy said:


> Superb! Are you keeping them all?


Yes, Li. I want to make seedlings with those motherplants.


----------



## Justin (Dec 11, 2014)

it's an awesome species and definitely worth growing and breeding with these. nice investment.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought that you were an "under lights grower"? How can you possibly accomodate the size of these when they grow up? (says the man that has close to 100 roth-sedlings in his cramped greenhouse, with no spare room) 
B


----------



## polyantha (Dec 12, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> I thought that you were an "under lights grower"? How can you possibly accomodate the size of these when they grow up? (says the man that has close to 100 roth-sedlings in his cramped greenhouse, with no spare room)
> B



Yes, that's true. But I am still young and have no family, no house whatsoever. There will be a space problem soon, but in one year I move into a new home and plan to rent new rooms for motherplants and lab.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 12, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Yes, that's true. But I am still young and have no family,



You have a family.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 12, 2014)

gonewild said:


> You have a family.



Oh, well, I mean no children


----------



## gonewild (Dec 12, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Oh, well, I mean no children



:viking: say your kids


----------



## paworsport (Dec 12, 2014)

Kids like orchids and paphs:fight::fight:

Micranthum effect on my Son David ! And he forgot his jedy laser saber hoppefully for the picture !!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## fibre (Dec 12, 2014)

four smiling faces


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 12, 2014)

handsome son!


----------



## paworsport (Dec 13, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> handsome son!



Thanks a lot


----------

